# Antiquitease Is Finally Here! But I Have A Question



## M.I.A. (Oct 24, 2007)

why are we unable to use our pro card discount on the holiday sets?

i thought we could but i saw on the site its a no go


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.I.A.* 

 
_why are we unable to use our pro card discount on the holiday sets?

i thought we could but i saw on the site its a no go



_

 
Your pro card discount should be applied to the Antiquitease/Colour Collection upon visiting the pro website. If you don't see your discount after viewing your shopping bag, try logging out (keeping all contents in the bag) and re-logging in; it could just be the site having difficulties.


----------



## M.I.A. (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks babe
it might be that its not officially up for sale till the 25th so ill see tmr and keep this thread updated


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.I.A.* 

 
_thanks babe_

 
You're very welcome. 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.I.A.* 

 
_it might be that its not officially up for sale till the 25th so ill see tmr and keep this thread updated_

 
After visiting the website, I learned the M·A·C Pro discount is *not available* with the following holiday collections: *Royal Assets, Heirlooms, Curiousitease, Finery and of course Viva Glamorous and Kids Helping Kids*. However, your _pro discount can be used on the Colour collection_.

8)


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 25, 2007)

Awww man!


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 4, 2007)

this is every year the same, any stuff with special packaging is not included.even employees don't get discount on those


----------

